# [solved] Probleme mit dem "Bildschirm sperren" unter KDE 4

## Gladdle

Ich habe Probleme mit der Option "Bildschirm sperren" (KDE 4), er akzeptiert mein Passwort nicht. Zuerst dachte ich es läge am Tastaturlayout, aber selbst wenn ich das Passwort im Zwischenspeicher habe und mit [STRG] + [V] eingebe bringt er einen Fehler. Gibt es irgendwo Logs? Oder Berechtigungen das nur root das darf? Ich habe gegoogelt, aber es kommt echt nur Mist raus. Und das Problem empfinde ich als extrem störend, ich sperre meine PCs grundsätzlich wenn ich weggehe.Last edited by Gladdle on Sun May 23, 2010 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich würde auch am ehesten vermuten das es an einem Wechsel des Tastaturlayouts liegt, das würde zb auch mit erklären warum es mit dem einfügen via Strg+V auch nicht klappt, denn es bleibt ja in deutsch(?!)

also zb ein Z würde bei einem Wechsel zum Y usw...

Denn bei einigen Leuten scheint es genau diesen Wechsel beim Bildschirm sperren zu geben, siehe zb

kde4 bildschirm sperren, mal auf deutsch mal auf englisch (bisher leider ungelöst)

Würde es denn klappen wenn du dein Passwort passend für ein englisches Keyboard Layout eingibst?

oder du dein PW so abänderst das es bei beiden Layouts auf den selben Tasten liegt?

----------

## Gladdle

Per [STRG] + [V] gibt er ja was ein, aber er akzeptiert es nicht. Ich habe das Passwort schon für mehrere Tastaturlayouts passend getippt ... nichts passiert. Das einzige das ich gefunden habe ist ein Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2004 eines SuSE Users, jedoch wurde das Problem auch nicht behoben.

----------

## Josef.95

Wie, oder wo hast du den dein Tastaturlayout konfiguriert, global zb über Xorg,  HAL oder User spezifisch in den KDE Systemsettings?

----------

## Gladdle

Heute ist echt nicht mein Tag. Verschlafen, meinem Chef angerufen das ich später komme. Dann festgestellt das die Maschinen an denen ich arbeiten soll noch nicht fertig sind und mein Chef schickt mich heim. Konnte er das nicht gleich am Telefon sagen? *aufreg* Aber nun habe ich Zeit für die wichtigen Themen im Leben, back to topic: ^^

Also xorg-server hat diese USE Flags (HAL ist doch veraltet, oder?):

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib"
```

 Meine xorg.conf wäre in meiner Signatur. Hier der Auszug meiner Tastatur: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier        "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)"

    Driver            "keyboard"

    #ption            "Protocol"       "Standart"

    Option            "CoreKeyboard"

    #ption            "Device"         ""

    Option            "XkbRules"       "evdev"

    Option            "XkbModel"       "microsoftpro"

    Option            "XkbLayout"      "de"

    Option            "XkbVariant"     "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Nur bin ich der Meinung das das NICHTS mit dem Tastatulayout zu tun hat wenn selbst ein korrekt geschriebenes Passwort aus de Zwischenablage nicht funktioniert.

----------

## uhai

Ich habe alle Input-Devices über hal definiert (ohne xorg.conf) und hier klappt es. Mein Passwort ist allerdings einfach (nut Kleinbuchstaben, kein y/z), hier kann also das Tastaturlayout auch nichts anrichten.

Kannst Du die Tastatur mal über HAL ansteuern?

uhai

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hast du das consolekit useflag aktiviert? Falls ja, ist /etc/init.d/consolekit gestartet? Falls nicht gestartet, starte es und versuchs nochmal.

----------

## Gladdle

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich habe alle Input-Devices über hal definiert (ohne xorg.conf) und hier klappt es. Mein Passwort ist allerdings einfach (nut Kleinbuchstaben, kein y/z), hier kann also das Tastaturlayout auch nichts anrichten.
> 
> Kannst Du die Tastatur mal über HAL ansteuern?
> 
> uhai

 

Aehm, meine Posts gelesen? KDE nimmt ein korrekt geschriebenes Passwort aus der Zwischenablage nicht an und Du empfiehlst mir HAL zu aktivieren wo ich endlich froh bin es los zu sein?

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hast du das consolekit useflag aktiviert? Falls ja, ist /etc/init.d/consolekit gestartet? Falls nicht gestartet, starte es und versuchs nochmal.

  Die USE Flags sind oben, in der make.conf finde ich es nicht. Aber der Dienst ist gestartet.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich das Passwort in "isapifilter" geaendert, keine Aenderung. Welches packet fuer die Sperre verantwortlich ist weiss ich nicht, daher habe ich es noch nicht neu emerged. revdep-rebuild ist ausgefuehrt. Wie heisst denn die Meldung "Aufhebung der Sperre fehlgeschlagen" im englischen KDE? Vielleicht finde ich ja im englischen Google etwas.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich habe hier auch noch xorg mit aktiviertem HAL-Useflag, und dein Problem nicht.

Ich erinnere mich daran das ich das Problem mal unter Gnome hatte, mittlerweile ist das aber auch fort. Wobei ich anmerken muss das das Problem bei mir nur auftrat wenn ich xnodmap verwendete.. wohl bemerkt, jetzt funktioniert es auch mit einer angepassten xmodmap ohne Probleme.

Wenn du dein Desktop wiederherstellen willst (ohne neu zu starten oder X abzuschießen), einfach via tty anmelden, und den Prozess der Bildschirmsperre abschießen. ;)

Die Sache mit Strg + v geht bei mir gar nicht. Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, je nachdem wurde vielleicht ein \n mit kopiert oder anderes?

----------

## uhai

Ich denke nicht, dass HAL das verursacht. Mit dbus, consolekit, hal und evdev funktioniert hier die Tastatur einwandfrei...

Alle Input_Devices aus xorg.conf raus, Evdev in make.conf rein -> passt.

Kannst Du den Inhalt des Clipboards mal ansehen, wenn Du dein Passwort kopierst? Vielleicht ist ja ein Zeilenende oder so etwas im WEg?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar welches Tastaturlayout dein xorg-server wirklich anwendet (dies kann ja durchaus vom User abweichen)

Magst du bitte mal deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log posten?!

...........................................................................

BTW

Hier funkt es auch einwandfrei mit xorg-server-1.8* -hal udev

----------

## franzf

[sry for OT] Geht das denn jetzt wieder mit xorg-server ohne hal? Das war ja seit 1.6 oder 1.7 nur noch über hal möglich, jedenfalls wurde das von allen Seiten behauptet  :Wink: 

----------

## Gladdle

@franzf

Ab der Version x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 kann man den Server wieder ohne HAL verwenden, die von Dir genannten xorg Versionen gehen ohne HAL nicht.

@Josef.95

Wie gewünscht meine Xorg.0.log, oder hier der Output:

```
[   296.767] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): always reports core events

[   296.767] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): Protocol: standard

[   296.767] (**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): XkbRules: "xorg"

[   296.767] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): XkbModel: "pc105"

[   296.767] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): XkbLayout: "de"

[   296.767] (**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

[   296.767] (**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

[   296.767] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): CustomKeycodes disabled

[   296.767] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)" (type: KEYBOARD)
```

Ich habe noch gelesen das es an PAM liegen kann. Gibt es denn keine Logs?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Gladdle,

ich habe mir folgendes ausgedacht :) Wenn du gar nicht mehr weiter weist probiere doch mal eine Xsession von einer tty aus mit kde (startkde) zu starten. Da gibt es ja immer einen gesprächigeren Log.

In dem normalen Log stehen diese kurzen session-lock/unlock Aktivitäten nicht mit drin (zumindest bei mir). Vielleicht hilft es wenn du kscreensaver mit dem debug-Useflag übersetzt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher.. könnte aber sein das dann in der Datei ~/.xsession-errors mehr auftaucht.

Dies ist vielleicht ach noch interessant und ein Versuch wert. Dort steht das wenn /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker nicht verwendet wird, dann benutzt KDE den xscreensaver. Vielleicht hat der dieses Problem ja nicht. Wenn man dem letzten Post glauben kann, dann benötigt kscreenlock ein installiertes KDM (? - ich hab das nicht installiert und es geht trotzdem, aber vielleicht ist das wichtig.).

Ach der Befehl um den Bildschirm von einem Terminal aus zu starten lautet: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker --forcelock

Viel Erfolg

P.s.: Consolekit Logt in der Datei: /var/log/ConsoleKit/history allerdings auch kein Sperren des Bildschirms, allerdings habe ich bei mir das debug Useflag nicht gesetzt.

----------

## Gladdle

Mir ist gerade etwas ganz anders in der make.conf aufgefallen:

```
USE="-pam"
```

Ich hatte das USE Flag mal deaktiviert wegen Probleme mit proftpd, und anstatt es in die package.use zu schreiben kam es eben in die make.conf - und da ist es schon seit JAHREN. Wieso das Problem bei mir erst seit zwei Wochen auftritt ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel, ich habe schon lange nichts mehr an den USE Flags gedreht. Fakt ist: Problem gelöst und es lag NICHT am Tastaturlayout!

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

